# Big Improvement From Rocko



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Everyday when i have been coming home from school i have been teaching rocko to step up today he is being very good stepping up on the perch when i say step up i tried with my finger but he wouldnt but hes getting there soon he will another surprising thing is i didnt reward his good behavior with treats i rewarded him with head scratches because he loves getting his head scratched especially since hes moulting so happy with him we are taking a little break now we will get back to our training in a few minutes:tiel2::clap:


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats on your progress and good luck with your training!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

toxicwolf said:


> Congrats on your progress and good luck with your training!


Great! I dont need the perch anymore hes coming on my finger now just needs more practice he fully steps up he just needs to learn more that step up means to step up


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like Rocko is learning a lot :thumbu:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Sounds like Rocko is learning a lot :thumbu:


Yes im soo happy with him:grey tiel:


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Great progess you're making, small steps add up to so much ! Give him plenty of scritches for being a good boy, good job he loves them !


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> Great progess you're making, small steps add up to so much ! Give him plenty of scritches for being a good boy, good job he loves them !


He loves getting scratches he never used to ask for them and now today when i was teaching him to step up he kept on interrupting me asking for scratches and then when i was using my finger to get him to step up he was nibbling all over my finger and i said no biting but then i noticed he was nibbling my finger because he wanted a head scratch and was probably wondering why i want him to step up on his head scratcher my finger lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You can even use it as a reward. When he steps up you give him lots of head scratches


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great job! :thumbu:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> You can even use it as a reward. When he steps up you give him lots of head scratches


That's what I've been doing


----------

